# Hylix carbon fork journal



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

well, I got my no-name carbon fork so I thought I would keep people who are interested updated on how well this fork works out........I took pictures of my installation but my bro has got to email them to me, but everything has started out pretty good.......I bought an FSA plug to install rather than a star-nut for obvious reasons........hehe, so here are the finished pictures before I take my life in my hands.........


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

the weight of the bike has gone from slightly over 28 lbs. to about 26 lbs. even.................


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

neato


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Is the tire a 2.2 or a 1.9?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Are you certain that your headset's bottom cup is fully inserted into the head tube?

Eager to hear how the Hylix fork works for you.

--sParty


----------



## Bajamike (Jul 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Are you certain that your headset's bottom cup is fully inserted into the head tube?
> 
> Eager to hear how the Hylix fork works for you.
> 
> --sParty


I thought the same thing but I think it's just the white glare playing a trick on your eyes.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Are you certain that your headset's bottom cup is fully inserted into the head tube?
> 
> Eager to hear how the Hylix fork works for you.
> 
> --sParty


when we pressed the bottom race, because the fork is not perfectly straight (slight bend where the steerer meets the crown of the fork), we had about 1mm's difference that I finished setting before the ride.......my bro has the tools to set the headset but couldn't find his pipe tool that he normally uses to set the bottom race, so we used a press he has (very nice) but didn't push it all the way - I waited til I got home and finished the task this morning with my tools..........the ride: very nice......I rode with another SS 29er rider who has a Niner CF fork so we got to compare performance; compared to the steel fork my replaced, this CF fork was really nice and the ride felt better but different.......like many other riders say, lateral stiffness was great, just a bit of forward / rear flex but nothing to be concerned with.......climbing was GREAT and riding over roots / rocks was pretty easy - a lighter front end made for better maneuverability.......the tire in the picture above is a 2.2 so there's plenty of room with this fork.............I'll keep you folks updated over time with how this fork works out - some of the riders in an English forum have been using this fork and had no problems, hope I don't either.............


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mr_chrome said:


> when we pressed the bottom race, because *the fork is not perfectly straight* (slight bend where the steerer meets the crown of the fork)


You are ok with that? Seriously!?!?  :nono: :skep:

You mentioned earlier about taking your life in your hands, no kidding!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

slocaus said:


> You are ok with that? Seriously!?!?  :nono: :skep:
> 
> You mentioned earlier about taking your life in your hands, no kidding!


The fork has about the same degree angle bend between at the steerer and the crown as the Niner fork does (they are not absolutely straight from top to bottom) - I had mine side by side with a Niner as I compared mine to another rider's bike.........


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

mr_chrome said:


> The fork has about the same degree angle bend between at the steerer and the crown as the Niner fork does (they are not absolutely straight from top to bottom) - I had mine side by side with a Niner as I compared mine to another rider's bike.........


You're talking about an angle when seen from the side, correct? I guess that makes sense since offset in a fork without an offset crown has to be created somewhere else and the normal way to do that for straight-legged forks is to have the legs at an angle from the steering axis


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming you have health insurance, this is sounding like the best thread in the world.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Are you certain that your headset's bottom cup is fully inserted into the head tube?
> 
> Eager to hear how the Hylix fork works for you.
> 
> --sParty





Bajamike said:


> I thought the same thing but I think it's just the white glare playing a trick on your eyes.


No kidding... looks like a gap on top and bottom of the lower headset cup.

+1 for health insurance and have fun riding.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

umarth said:


> Assuming you have health insurance, this is sounding like the best thread in the world.


When I said I paid for the fork with "can money", I wasn't kidding..........no guts, no glory - read about some others using these forks so I'm taking the same chance as they are and they've had theirs for a while it seems........that said, I will take the front end apart at the end of a month and check the fork top to bottom with a magnifying glass for hairline cracks or any other flaws..........if I find something, I'll change back to my steel forks until I can afford a better set, otherwise, I'll ride and check monthly as long as everything looks good..........hence, I'll be keeping a journal on the forks............


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- okay, the latest update.......I've had a solid week of riding the new fork and its worked out just fine so far.......I've cleaned up the fork after every ride to check for any cracks but everything is fine - the ride with a CF fork has been great.........I've got about 50 miles on it now, I'll keep updating, especially at the end of the month when I take everything apart and check for any cracks on the steerer..........


----------



## badgerx (Apr 4, 2004)

Niner rake is 45 vs Hylix 38.
Niner Axle'Crown is 470 vs Hylix 450
Niner has no weight limit vs Hylix none listed
Niner weight is 565 vs Hylix 510 (listed)
Niner $375 vs Hylix $185
I'm interested in additional long term reports. Please keep us updated. Be sure to include the type riding you are doing over what kind of terrain.
THANKS!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

got about 100 miles on it now, everything seems to be in good shape - I'm taking it apart this weekend to check everything out...........most of my riding isn't too bad - Chicopee Trail system in North Georgia...........depending on the trail, there's smooth ride-n-glide that's perfect but some older trails with root / rock gardens spread out with some smooth riding in between..........if I ride the Gainesville College Trail, mostly root garden.........


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Wonder what the actual weight is. Would be interesting if it was lighter than the 9r. It also seems a bit shorter than the current trend... I wonder why.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

510 grams...........dam if they didn't have their weights right on the money..........if I had not been gone backpacking, this was the weekend for the breakdown / inspection......will try to get back to this as quick as possible with pix............(I know you just can't wait, lol)........good news, no problems so far but there are two adjustments I want to make - another headset (better than existing) and solid spacer............


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

true to my word, I'm reporting back..........my analysis is - it is now DOA due to a small gash that mysteriously appeared on the middle of the steerer (pictures later when the battery charges).........I looked into recommended repair - there is no recommended repair for forks..............it supposedly has a two year warranty, I might try to see it I can but I highly doubt this will happen........I found the damage as I was ready to mount a new headset so I will reinstall the old chromoly steerer, not the worst thing in the world - at least I still have a bike and the fork did not break.........others with this fork have reported theirs lasting much longer than mine but that is their luck, not mine.........


----------



## GilaMonster (Mar 4, 2010)

mr_chrome said:


> true to my word, I'm reporting back..........my analysis is - it is now DOA due to a small gash that mysteriously appeared on the middle of the steerer (pictures later when the battery charges).........


Sorry to hear that your fork ended up DOA. I just wrapped up a solo 100-miler dawn2dusk yesterday, and I am absolutely ready for my ss to lose a few pounds. Was looking on ebay, and the Hylix CF. Price seems awesome, but taking your experience into account, I think I will save up for a Niner.

I hope you're still planning to post a pic of the damage. Thanks!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah, I can do that - I just finished a wicked semester of grad school and finally have a bit of time on my hands.................


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you keep riding it, please? If you shear it on a pebble, post pictures and make everyone scared of CF.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

umarth said:


> Can you keep riding it, please? If you shear it on a pebble, post pictures and make everyone scared of CF.


there's already a site online that does that and it ain't pretty..........as someone at that site suggested, they may develop something to fix carbon later so i won't throw the forks away.......not a whole lot invested but will try to get Niner forks next time............


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like my niner. A tad laterally flexy though. I bet the tapered RDO version kicks ass.


----------



## abikerider (May 8, 2007)

mr_chrome said:


> true to my word, I'm reporting back..........my analysis is - it is now DOA due to a small gash that mysteriously appeared on the middle of the steerer (pictures later when the battery charges).........I looked into recommended repair - there is no recommended repair for forks..............it supposedly has a two year warranty, I might try to see it I can but I highly doubt this will happen........I found the damage as I was ready to mount a new headset so I will reinstall the old chromoly steerer, not the worst thing in the world - at least I still have a bike and the fork did not break.........others with this fork have reported theirs lasting much longer than mine but that is their luck, not mine.........


I'm thinking of getting these forks but your story has me worried. How does a "gash"appear out of nowhere? A gash implies another object hitting and scraping/denting the steerer but it is completely protected inside the headtube. It doesn't make sense. A crack I can believe. I know this is an old post but could you please post a closeup pic of the damage so we can all see what you are talking about? Thanks.


----------



## fixandride (Oct 7, 2013)

Have you done stoppies on it yet? Would you trust it with a 4 ish foot huck to flat?


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope......I keep it basic and only roll XC on it - riding a rigid SS is tough on this old man.......(heck, I don't even do 4' drops on my FSR, lol)............


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got the hylix that i swap out with a fox fork depending on the race and so far so good. I probably have about 150 miles on it and carefully inspect it with a flashlight every time i throw it on. Great light fork for the price. I've got a bunch of other hylix products and they've always treated me right (seatposts, bars and bar ends(yes still use them for MXC's).

The only one thing about these is that the axel to crown height is really tall (previous post on this thread gives it) and can't believe the 9'er is taller but make sure you are aware of this. If you are going to use it for a CX application or a bike that is not designed for front suspension it REALLY messes with the geometry (high standover, bar height and slack HT and ST). Many of the sellers on fleebay don't disclose this ratio/spec. I learned the hard way trying to use this for a CX bike and could'nt really ride it..it was that bad.


----------



## Fodder69 (Mar 29, 2012)

mackdhagen said:


> The only one thing about these is that the axel to crown height is really tall (previous post on this thread gives it) and can't believe the 9'er is taller but make sure you are aware of this. If you are going to use it for a CX application or a bike that is not designed for front suspension it REALLY messes with the geometry (high standover, bar height and slack HT and ST). Many of the sellers on fleebay don't disclose this ratio/spec. I learned the hard way trying to use this for a CX bike and could'nt really ride it..it was that bad.


Thanks a ton for this update, I was thinking about it for a cx gravel grinder and the frame already has a slack head angle so this would be a nightmare.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

And so comes an end to my journal (no, not many posts to begin with).......I've swapped the Hylix fork off and put a Niner fork on instead.......the Hylix didn't take as much punishment as I would liked to have given it but I babied it instead - it never cracked with at least 1000 miles on it.......look forward to putting some time in the Niner now.


----------

